

Breaking Down the Wearables and Internet of Things Ecosystems - sophiaedm
http://stainedglasslabs.com/breaking-down-the-wearables-and-internet-of-things-ecosystems/
Infographic on the breakdown of the future of wearable devices and the Internet of Things
======
TomAnthony
Site is down. Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://stainedglasslabs.com/breaking-
down-the-wearables-and-internet-of-things-ecosystems/)

------
VLM
They're assuming 4 connected devices for every human on the planet in 2020.
I'm guessing the lower half won't be able to afford any at all, they're lucky
to eat and drink clean water and maybe have sanitation facilities sometimes,
which boosts the sales load to maybe twenty for every upper middle class
American, per year. However by a pigeon-hole principle its going to be
difficult to wear more than one pair of shoes at a time, and my generation
hasn't worn a wristwatch since the 90s, and probably isn't going to start
again any time soon.

Its interesting tech, but exponential charts going into the indefinite future
make it look more anti-propaganda by an opponent more than someone into it.
For example if the smartphone growth curve of 2007 continued into today, I'd
have to carry 850 cellphones in my pockets this year, and 2025 phones in my
pocket next year, or whatever. Things that can't continue forever tend to stop
after awhile.

As an early adopter type guy I find my fitbit to be completely useless, no
actionable items or decision making is actually done (as opposed to "people
should" type of talk). On the other hand, the scale I bought from the same
place gets used every day and its nice and slow and clunky at taking
measurements (intentionally?) so consciously or not it provides some
actionable data / motivation. Although it varies in the short term by 2 to 3
pounds, I've lost about a pound per week since buying the scale over a long
term because I don't like seeing the numbers go up consistently.

The problem with "smart underwear" or whatever wearable product is not so much
to convince people that "people should care" in an abstract sense but get them
as individuals to actually do something. In that way its an aspirational good
like paper encyclopedias used to be, which were mostly sold to illiterate
people who never read them. "People should care" about how many steps they
take in a day. I'm a serious hiker/walker type and even for me my fitbit is
much more a discipline tracker of how often I forget to wear it than anything
else. The proper market to compare them to is the paper encyclopedia market,
not the cellphone or social media market.

The other problem in the field is product fluff. Yes a magic star trek
tricoder that sends my real time EKG to a doctor would be really cool, but all
the industry is going to provide is a sorta inaccurate pedometer and you'll
like it. Or more likely, not, and when the buzz dies down and the industry
segment shuts down you won't even get that anymore, which is too bad.

The main thing my fitbit does is get triggered into sleep mode in my pocket,
which annoys me. On the other hand taking it out of sleep mode is often my
only interaction with it.

------
dbyrd
nice! i didn't know about half of these.

